# soft hand/fashion base plastisol transfers?



## daveb11 (Nov 23, 2008)

I just had a design screen printed in which the printer used a fashion base additive to soften the plastisol ink. Result was a very nice, soft hand. Are there any transfer companies that print their transfers with this type a soft hand additive? Thanks in advance, Dave.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

F&M has a fashion formula but then some people complain about the sheen although several other companies use ink with the same amount of gloss, Howard and Quick Trans are two off the top of my head.

KE Motographics prints transfers for either lights or darks, I suspect the ones for lights would have a softer hand but I don't have any samples from them to find out.


----------

